# Yardmachine riding mower wont move in fwd or rev



## beplawn (May 10, 2016)

Just bought a used MTD yardmachine riding mower. 42'' cut and 15.5hp? (at work so I don't have model number etc just now).
About 10 years old or so. 
Was using it yesterday and went to go into reverse and nothing happened. Put into fwd, same thing. Shifter is on the left side by the seat and has fwd rev and neutral positions. Machine can be pushed manually in any position and will start in fwd rev and neutral as well. I noticed a sheared belt when I moved the mower back so I am thinking it is a belt that broke. (blades can still be engaged so that belt is fine).
Is this the case and is it an easy fix?
I can get the model number etc if needed.
Thx


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you will have to remove the cutting deck to replace the dive belt, check the deck belt also, if this belt has cracks and nicks, best to replace this at the same time, the same with the deck spindle bearings, give these an spin with your hand and listen for any rumbles or looseness in the spindles, also check the idler bearings for looseness or noise, sorry about that, should also mention to check the drive belt idlers too.

Find your model number and particulars and Google for a manual, you may be able to get these from the MTD site, I was doing a search for an 18HP model MTD,I don't have any numbers, so useless without the model and serial number


----------

